
Shit Programmers Say, Translated - stervy
https://hackernoon.com/shit-programmers-say-translated-946849c2fbd4
======
LinuxBender
They left off "frictionless". I hear that all the time as reasoning for
leaving out security and privacy considerations.

------
arclyte
And product folks wonder why programmers hate them...

